# Anyone else preparing for the Civil War Century?



## Rash Larue (Oct 11, 2007)

Getting ready for the CWC . . . I live and bike in northern Balto County -- this weekend did a 72 miler with 7300+ feet of climb. 14.5 mph for the whole route.

Part of it was what we call the "loop of death" -- for those familiar with the area, starts at the bottom of Wesley Chapel, left on McComas, left on Hicks-Wilson, right on Big Falls, left on Kings, left on White Hall, left on Weisburg, right on Big Falls, left on Monkton, quick left on Blue Mount, right on Wesley Chapel and back down to the bottom, left on Sheppard to the top. 18.4 miles, 7 climbs, 2400+ feet of climb. 

I'll back off a little this weekend, do something around 50-60 miles with 5,000-6,000 feet of climb. I figure those are the magic numbers for the CWC. If you can comfortably do a ride like that, you're ready.

Anybody care to give it a try Saturday morning (8/15)?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Isn't Mountain Mama enough preparation?? lol

i did it a few years ago...i remember one small 'climb'.

not in any rush to go back any time soon..would rather go to skyline drive.




Rash Larue said:


> Getting ready for the CWC . . . I live and bike in northern Balto County -- this weekend did a 72 miler with 7300+ feet of climb. 14.5 mph for the whole route.
> 
> Part of it was what we call the "loop of death" -- for those familiar with the area, starts at the bottom of Wesley Chapel, left on McComas, left on Hicks-Wilson, right on Big Falls, left on Kings, left on White Hall, left on Weisburg, right on Big Falls, left on Monkton, quick left on Blue Mount, right on Wesley Chapel and back down to the bottom, left on Sheppard to the top. 18.4 miles, 7 climbs, 2400+ feet of climb.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rash Larue (Oct 11, 2007)

I wasn't familiar with Mountain Momma . . . just checked out the web site. I'd say that's plenty enough preparation for the CWC. If you did that one, you're more than ready. I'll have to work up to MM, maybe next year!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Rash Larue said:


> I wasn't familiar with Mountain Momma . . . just checked out the web site. I'd say that's plenty enough preparation for the CWC. If you did that one, you're more than ready. I'll have to work up to MM, maybe next year!


Look up Mountains of Misery too 

Yeah CWC was pretty cool. I think it was the fastest century ride time I ever did.

Just not feeling the urge to head back up north.

Let me know if this was the ride with the big lunch spot area.. that was pretty cool and different.


----------

